# My soundcloud players aren't working!



## Tom MAF (Dec 22, 2010)

Is their any reason for my embedded soundcloud players not to work (it comes up as 'this track is currently not available'? Cos I'm sure I've seen other peoples working fine and I would be really useful if they did lol. I reported the problem to the soundcloud guys and they said to ask you about it. Is their some sort or intricacy that I've overlooked?

<object height="81" width="100%"> <param name="movie" value="http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F8293880"></param> <param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param> <embed allowscriptaccess="always" height="81" src="http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F8293880" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="100%"></embed> </object> <span><a href="http://soundcloud.com/world-of-djentcraft/chordy-riff-mix-1-2-with-loudness-maximisers">Chordy Riff Mix 1.2 *With Loudness Maximisers!</a> by <a href="http://soundcloud.com/world-of-djentcraft">World Of DjentCraft</a></span> 

Thanks 

Edit. Ok not the player isn't even coming up lol so...
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...cubase-5-5-group-channel-soloing-problem.html


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 23, 2010)

this has a lot to do with how the forum interacts with the coding.

I'm sure alex is working to fix it, but the guy is ALWAYS busy so it may be a while. 

I do not have all the answers, so mods are more than welcome to further expand on anything.


----------



## MFB (Dec 24, 2010)

Don't try to embed, just try a hotlink. I know on MG.org, there are Soundcloud tags, where you just post it as : [soundcloud]your link here[/soundcloud] and voila


----------



## simulclass83 (May 22, 2011)

I don't know how it works, but always make sure you log out when embedding stuff.


----------

